# Solution for "Lock lens aperture at minimum aperturec



## mdmosta319 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have Nikon D5200.
I have brought lens 'Tamron 90-300 f4.5-5.6 Tele-macro'  D version old lens.

But I can only capture photos at f22, lowest opening. When I change to lower than f22, Camera says - "Lock Lens aperture ring at minimum aperture (Largest f/Number).
But I want to capture photos at f4.5. Any Solution?
I tried at Manual mode, Doesn't work.


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 14, 2017)

Which camera are you using?

Usually, you have to lock it at the highest aperture on the lens, and then you adjust the aperture electronically.


----------



## mdmosta319 (Oct 14, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Which camera are you using?
> 
> Usually, you have to lock it at the highest aperture on the lens, and then you adjust the aperture electronically.


It is Nikon D5200


----------



## photo1x1.com (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a zeiss lens that seems to be similar. Set the aperture ring (the manual one on the lens) to the orange setting (22) and try again.
That seems to be the only setting where the camera can control the aperture via its electronics. Otherwise the lens will control the aperture mechanically.
Please let us know if that helps.


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a feeling if it’s a D-era lens that it isn’t fully compatible with the D5200, and likely only shoots at max aperture.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Oct 14, 2017)

Check out this video:


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes - when using a lens with an aperture ring* on a Nikon DSLR, you place the aperture ring to the smallest aperture and use the camera to control the aperture.  The Nikkor "D" lenses have a small slide switch that will lock the aperture ring, just for this reason.

* On the older non-AI lenses (no electronic contacts) you still use the aperture ring to control aperture.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 14, 2017)

If you are mounting and using the lens properly.  Set to f/22 and then using the camera controls to change the aperture, and it's still not working.  Then the Tamron lens is too old to use on new DSLR's (or the chip on the lens is bad).  And either the chip needs to be re-flashed, or entire chip / contacts need to be changed.  Third party lens makers backwards engineered their lens and operations to match Nikon bodies.  They did this to the bodies manufactured at that time.  So, as Nikon updated new cameras and made slight changes.  That caused some of the older third party lenses to no longer work.  Some of the third party companies for a while would re-flash lenses if you sent them to them.  You would have to contact Tamron to find out if that would be possible on your lens.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2017)

A lens aperture like _f_/22 is a small or low number, because it is a fraction.
f/22 is saying the lens aperture diameter is 22x smaller than the lens focal length.

Max aperture then means as wide open as the lens is capable of.

The D on a Nikon lens means the lens CPU reports *d*istance information to the CPU in the camera so the AF module in the camera knows how much and which direction to drive the focus motor/screw-drive system to achieve focus.

Nikon's 'compact' DSLRs don't have the focus motor/screw-drive system in them and can't AF a D type lens.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 14, 2017)

The Nikon mechanically opens the lens all the way for through the lens focus and light metering then when you fire it lets it spring down to the aperture set for the shot. You set the lens on f22 so the camera can get the full range. Even ancient manual lenses from my Nikon "F" work the same way.


----------



## mdmosta319 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone... Worked. This is my first D version and I got carried away.
All I had to do "Set it to 22 then change aperture on Camera, I thought I have to change aperture on lens"
Thanks again... Love this forum.


----------



## mdmosta319 (Oct 15, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Which camera are you using?
> 
> Usually, you have to lock it at the highest aperture on the lens, and then you adjust the aperture electronically.


Worked... Thanks.


----------

